# Adobe Photoshop does not work



## WmedIna0 (Jan 23, 2018)

Operating System: windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):

I noticed that Adobe Photoshop does not work with my PSD file. I have one document in which i have inserted various changes. But now i am getting this error: An unexpected and unrecoverable problem has occurred. Photoshop will now exit.
How can i remove the error or what should I do?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 23, 2018)

When does the error happen? When you open the file, are working on it, when you save it? Does it happen with other files?


----------



## WmedIna0 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello.
It happens when opening the file. Only one PSD file gives this error message.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 23, 2018)

What kind of things did you do to the image? Just PS stuff? Are you opening it from LR, or directly in PS?


----------



## ge.coleg (Jan 27, 2018)

There are many ways to open psd file...For example:
Google Drive
Paint.NET
PSD Open File Tool
Gimp
etc.


----------

